# Mah 08 Joker Makeup Trial - be mean >_<



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I like it!! The eyes are fantastic! Deep, dark, all the way in - really makes the white's pop out!
The scars are a great touch, and really set that "smile".
Very well done!

(...and Jacks Attic, I think The Dogman is actually a lady...)


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

eh i wouldn't go so far as to say lady... but yeah im a chick... don't feel bad about it though i get called young man more often than you know 

red 'smile' is a bit big so i'll tone that down next time...

as for the costume i will post the pieces as they get finished 

thanks for the comments


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Superb job!! The scars look fabulous, and are the icing on the cake. Excellent work.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Taking a potshot at me will you?!
Oh, I'm sorry, I thought you were a guy, like me 

All kidding aside, I think you need less scarring. It's too much. 
But what do I know? 
_
See to them, you're just a freak....like me.
They need you now, but when they don't...
they'll cast you out...like a leper.


They're morals...their codes.
It's all just a bad joke._


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I think the eyes look great. 

Can't be bothered to check but i'm guessing it's not 100% like Heath's which is why you're not happy with it, but from what i mentally remember, pretty spot on.

Look fwd to seeing it with costume


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

less scarring TRJ? i do believe his scars are quite prominent... and on that note... where's YOUR scars ? perhaps i can help you with those... just hold still....

anyhoo... no it's not 100% like heath's cause everyone's face is different but i try to get close, i wasn't using a pic to reference and next round i will

again thanks for all the encouraging comments and as soon as the pieces are finished i'll start posting costume pics ^_^


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

The "Real" Joker.... _please_. Shouldn't you know you're own facial features if you're "real". 

Dog, I suppose you'd like some expert advice, so I'll give you a closeup below. You're scars really are pretty close, but just a tad long. The red is much too heavy though. The black around the eyes is pretty good though. Just lighten up on the red and you'll look pretty close to me.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*restating*



> red 'smile' is a bit big so i'll tone that down next time...


^^^i have acknowledged the red is far too much...^^^

yeah the scars are a bit long but i'm not remolding them so 
maybe some other time... but it's too late now

and Mister J... that picture... not very flattering... you look... a tad bit, uh, _intoxicated_... you might not want to let them take your pic at parties anymore


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

the dogman said:


> and Mister J... that picture... not very flattering... you look... a tad bit, uh, _intoxicated_... you might not want to let them take your pic at parties anymore


LOL. Yeah, no pics when you're "tipsy". 

And why so serious? I was just kidding. 
As for my scars, I'm gonna use rigid collodian. 
I just hope I'm not allergic.

If not, I'll do 'em the old fasioned way...(runs off to find an old, rusty razor) 

Just joking. Geez, people, lighten up


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*again with the serious question....*

you think i wasn't just poking fun at you?
i know a joke when i see one....
i've been learning to embody The Joker's characteristics after all 

oh hey, i figure you guys would have a better opinion... 
at my local halloween store they have the usual assortment of gags and such....
they also have hats....
lots of hats.... 
so i figured maybe i would get a neat purple fedora (at least that what i think it was) and a hand buzzer for my costume as sort of a toss back to the old school Clown Prince of Crime.
my mom and bro weren't fond of the idea.... 

so i want to know what you guys think

they also have a plastic, noise making 'm-16' that caught my attention....


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

The Real Joker said:


> If not, I'll do 'em the old fasioned way...(runs off to find an old, rusty razor)


[highlight]_Maaa!!!! RJ's cuttin' his face up with that nasty ol' razor again!!_[/highlight]


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 7, 2007)

I think the make up is awesome...I know you are going to keep fine tuning it anyway  so it can only get better....P.S. sometimes exaggeration looks better in the dark I cant wait to see your finale pics...your doing great!!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ugly Joe said:


> [highlight]_Maaa!!!! RJ's cuttin' his face up with that nasty ol' razor again!!_[/highlight]


*That made me rotflol *


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I think that looks fab!! Very unsettling (in the best way, of course)


----------



## poldenais (Sep 26, 2008)

*good job*

good job,,can I ask what type of makeup you used for this?

I was looking at SNAZAROO's products


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*lost track of this....*

okay so i still need to get the coat sewn together and the shirt print most likely wont be done for halloween (stamp is non cooperative). 
but here's everything else
in the pic i have : shirt, vest, tie, shoes, pants, belt, under coat, pants chain, and suspenders.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

oh yeah forgot the gloves.......


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You are going to look AWESOME!! I cannot wait to see the finished costume. Your makeup rocks, BTW.


----------

